# Bog wood&Plants



## Looneeyy (22 Jan 2017)

Alright,
Got 3 big pieces of bog wood that need attaching together, but I've read so many different things ranging from cable ties to super glue to stainless steel screws,  so, what's your best opinions on this??
also putting plants onto wood, rocks and in the substrate 
Thanksss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





Looneeyy said:


> Got 3 big pieces of bog wood that need attaching together,


Screws are quick, but dowling is the best bet long term. You don't need to glue it, the dowel will expand under water and lock the wood bits together.

The advantage of the dowel over screws is that you can twist the wooden pieces around until you get it how you want it. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Looneeyy (23 Jan 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Screws are quick, but dowling is the best bet long term. You don't need to glue it, the dowel will expand under water and lock the wood bits together.
> 
> The advantage of the dowel over screws is that you can twist the wooden pieces around until you get it how you want it.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Totally didn't think about dowel, heard glue was good because you can use it for moss aswell apparently that's what will be on the bog wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jan 2017)

Hi all, 





Looneeyy said:


> heard glue was good


I super-glue (cyanoacrylate) moss etc. I think it doesn't tend to stay stuck for ever underwater, so individual bits bog-wood etc will eventually separate.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Looneeyy (23 Jan 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I super-glue (cyanoacrylate) moss etc. I think it doesn't tend to stay stuck for ever underwater, so individual bits bog-wood etc will eventually separate.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hmm that's very useful I'll definitely go with dowel and super glue with moss, does it work with most plants? And could you recommend any brands please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





Looneeyy said:


> does it work with most plants? And could you recommend any brands please?


Yes, you can attach any epiphyte (Fern, _Anubias_, _Hygrophila pinnatifida_) with super-glue. The <"gel formulas are easiest to work with">, but the really cheap liquid ones work as well.

The main advantage of the gels is that they don't leave white streaks.

Have a look at this thread <"Re: Super glue">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Looneeyy (23 Jan 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Yes, you can attach any epiphyte (Fern, _Anubias_, _Hygrophila pinnatifida_) with super-glue. The <"gel formulas are easiest to work with">, but the really cheap liquid ones work as well.
> 
> The main advantage of the gels is that they don't leave white streaks.
> 
> ...



Perfect thank you Darrel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (23 Jan 2017)

Super glue works very good for a while to glue wood together.. But it actualy just hardens and becomes a little piece inert hard acrylic.
So bonding pieces together, the water will finaly creep under it and soften the wood and it lets loose again. To hold wood together on the long run you should put epiphytes on the joints so it can attach itslef to both pieces of wood over time and anchor it together.

I got a construction of 4 wood pieces and one stands erect like a tree trunk, about 30cm long just balancing on top of another piece and even reaching out of the tank.. Glued at first with a few drops of superglue and planted Anubias in all of the joints where all pieces touch eachother.. It still stands erect after 2 years and actualy pretty ferm solely held together by the plants. 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-first-3-of-life.38484/#post-417101


----------



## Looneeyy (23 Jan 2017)

zozo said:


> Super glue works very good for a while to glue wood together.. But it actualy just hardens and becomes a little piece inert hard acrylic.
> So bonding pieces together, the water will finaly creep under it and soften the wood and it lets loose again. To hold wood together on the long run you should put epiphytes on the joints so it can attach itslef to both pieces of wood over time and anchor it together.
> 
> I got a construction of 4 wood pieces and one stands erect like a tree trunk, about 30cm long just balancing on top of another piece and even reaching out of the tank.. Glued at first with a few drops of superglue and planted Anubias in all of the joints where all pieces touch eachother.. It still stands erect after 2 years and actualy pretty ferm solely held together by the plants.
> ...



That's amazing, would've never thought of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (23 Jan 2017)

Bolbitis heudelotii is one of the best  that plant realy eats itself into the wood and grows relatively fast and forms a very agressive dense root mat. Hard to get it off once it's fermly attached, if i pull the plant i pull the wood out of the substrate..  Anubias is a bit more fragile and needs a longer time but develops very strong penroots over time reaching down to the substrate and grow on in there able to tilt a piece of wood over. I did in my tank.. If you plan Bucephalandra, place it in high flow area and it developes a vigorous large rootsystem, the more flow this plant gets the better.

Anyway fern roots are made for that they do the best job of all..


----------

